# YJ Fest 2018



## Roman (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi all,

YJ Fest 2018 will take place 18-20th of May, 2018 in Moscow, Russia. Three days, all 18 events (+ 2 unofficial), no entry fee.

I would like to invite everyone for this competition! If you need an invitation letter for visa, accommodation assistance or other help, don't hesitate to contact me directly!
On Friday we will have a little cultural program for foreign cubers, it will include interactive Soviet Arcade Machines museum and Russian pancakes restuarant 
I especially like to invite BLD and FMC lovers, because there's going to be 3 MBLD attempts, 3 FMC attempts, 3 rounds for 3BLD and 2 rounds for both 4BLD and 5BLD events.
Welcome!


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2018)

I am glad to announce that the registration has opened today and we already have 230 people from 9 countries so far.
If you are still hesitating whether or not to go there - please hurry because there's a competitors limit that is about to get reached soon (we also have >70 of people in the waiting list).
The competition is free and there will be gifts for every competitor. For the accomodation, we will publish a list of the best options next week and discuss it with foreigners as well.
See you at the YJ Fest!


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2018)

YJ Fest 2018 is over!

Together with my excellent assistance and volunteers team we organized the biggest Russian speedcubing competition for *315 competitors from 7 countries*! 

There were 10 national and 1 continental record set.
7x7x7 ER 2:24.93 by Alexey Zharikov:





Two results were extremely close to the World Records: Kaijun Lin from China was half a second behind his own 5x5 blindfolded WR, and Kamil Przybylski from Poland had 41/42 in 59:57 in Multiblind






YJ Fest was the first Russian competition with two rounds of 4BLD and 5BLD, and three attempts of MBLD. The 4BLD podium has average time of 2:05.23, which is also UWR 

I also remember "new-comer" Nikolay Chikovani, who did sub-10 in his first official 3x3 solve on his first compeition 

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/YJFest2018/
Cubecomps results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3084
VK group: https://vk.com/yjfest


----------



## weatherman223 (May 24, 2018)

Seemed like an awesome comp! Great job organizing!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 7, 2018)

do you have to use YJ cubes


----------



## Roman (Jun 8, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> do you have to use YJ cubes


lol why?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 8, 2018)

Roman said:


> lol why?


YJ fest  lol


----------

